# Anyone from Michigan?



## Geoff (Oct 18, 2004)

I have alot of friends with insane cars, none with GTO'S though. I was wondering if anyone on here goes to gratiot or woodward or anything like that. This world hasn't seen anything like a big group of GTO's rolling around. I would love to get a large group together. thanks geoff
my email is [email protected]


----------



## Jon Baumgardner (Nov 10, 2004)

*Michigan!!*

Yes, I go to gratiot and woodward with my GTO. I would also like to get a group together for cruises and such. The week leading up to the gratiot cruise os great with car shows and events every night of that week.

Let's ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

arty:


----------



## WIKID 04 (Jan 3, 2005)

ohh yeah over on ls1gto forum... all of us Michigan guys go out to Gratiot or woodward. I personally havent got my GTO out of storage yet. But should have it out in about 2 weeks....


----------



## Jon Baumgardner (Nov 10, 2004)

*Gratiot cruising*

When you get the GTO out of storage, let us know!!!!!

Let's meet somewhere on gratiot and chat for a while and then CRUISE.

Take care............


----------



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

*Michigan*

I'm in Canton , Michigan . Just bought a 65 GTO from Volo Cars in Illinois . Am having a few things done to it and should be ready to cruise in about a month . Question : After I have the bottom detailed , the exhaust replaced , and just two little things done to the interior I'm ready to go . Except I really am not able to wrench on cars . Anyone know of someone real good just to go over the engine , do a tune , set the timing , etc. ?

Thank you , George


----------



## tponeill (Feb 18, 2005)

*Get togethers, meets etc.*

Only had mine for a month, but I am interested in anything scheduled ahead of time. Perhaps we could get some dates posted. Even half a dozen of us would be turning heads!

Count me in. arty:


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

You guys should come meet up this Sunday for the Michigan Shift Light Programming group buy! Let me know if you plan on attending!

http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19104


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

Count me in for any cruises/meets in the Wayne, Oakland and/or Macomb county area(I'm located Downriver) anyone might plan, work schedule permitting.

Does anyone plan to be at the annual Downriver Cruise on June 24? If so, post here and maybe we can park or cruise the GTOs together.

Glad to see a strong Michigan showing here. :cheers


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

We should definately have a meet during the Dream Cruise. I would especially enjoy showing off our cars near the Ford Exhibit which is usually in Birmingham.


----------



## SILVER_GTO (Aug 29, 2005)

Geoff said:


> I have alot of friends with insane cars, none with GTO'S though. I was wondering if anyone on here goes to gratiot or woodward or anything like that. This world hasn't seen anything like a big group of GTO's rolling around. I would love to get a large group together. thanks geoff
> my email is [email protected]


 Currently in Iraq but will be home from the 22nd of Sept to 10 OCT. Currently having parts installed on my 2004 GTO. Parts are the SLP 421 Bobcat kit, SLP headers and Cam Package, Front and Rear Sway Bars, Electric Water Pump, Ram Air Hood and Subframe Connectors. I would love to get a group together and go cruising or hold our own car show at a parking lot or something, when I lived in Ga we always met up at Hooters parking lot, always had a good turn out there. Keep me in touch, email at [email protected]

Ken


----------



## xxpontiacgtoxx (Oct 27, 2005)

yea thats a great idea to do that. during the woodward cruise this year i went with someone in their gto and saw a couple other gto's but not many. did anyone here go to that cruise that jim causleys had. they had a 550 hp gto it wuz off the hook


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

West-sider here (Milford area). A few GTOs by me, but I live by the Proving Grounds.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

from macomb here, only seen a few GTO's in my area.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

Lansing here, I have one GTO I see once in a while around my workplace in Dimondale, but that's it.


----------



## Confuc1ous (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi guys, im new to the GTO world, about 2 days new. I was just wondering, I live in the Farmington area, and work in the Troy/Madison Heights area. Are there any gas stations that sell 91 octane gasoline? I have yet to see a pump which gives the option of 91 octane, anyone know of any?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

edysinger said:


> West-sider here (Milford area). A few GTOs by me, but I live by the Proving Grounds.


west sider? Grand Rapids is west side


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm in Holland, just bought a new '06 Quicksilver Metallic GTO yesterday.


----------



## 04JRB (Apr 7, 2006)

Livonia, MI here


----------



## rwdtrbo (Mar 14, 2006)

I live in fenton, a few GTO's by me but none modded.


----------



## shelbytwpgoat (Sep 13, 2006)

Shelby Twp., MI. Not many around me.


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

shelbytwpgoat said:


> Shelby Twp., MI. Not many around me.


Hey bro, we're neighbors. If you're red or black, I've seen ya.


----------



## shelbytwpgoat (Sep 13, 2006)

radioboy said:


> Hey bro, we're neighbors. If you're red or black, I've seen ya.


24 mile and shelby area. I'm red.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Shelby*

26 Mile AKA *DRAGSTRIP*


----------



## docta J (Sep 7, 2008)

i know this thread is a few years old, but count me in for woodward this summer. i'll probably be there every fri/sat night i can make it to


----------



## ineedabeer (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I'm not from, nor do I live in, Michigan, but I spend about 2 weeks a month in Grayling during the spring and summer months for work. I'll see if I can make it to any events while I'm there.


----------



## docta J (Sep 7, 2008)

whose the mbm 06 with a roots in the clinton twp area?


----------



## MUSTANGKILLA (Jul 6, 2009)

I go to Woodward every year. This will be my first taking my GTO. Where do you all meet up at? I am there!


----------



## orangestorm (Nov 13, 2008)

Check out ls1 gto and click on the great lakes section a few of us get together whenever the weather permits


----------



## theyellowjacket (Aug 5, 2009)

Ill meet up for sure.....set up a date, im there


----------

